# My dogs' good deed.



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Heading to PetsMart for my routine outing with the dogs. 

















I walk them in and out of the store, and try to walk them around inside. But sometimes, depending on what dogs are there and how their owners are with them, they end up spending time riding in the cart for their own safety.









An older lady saw the dogs in the cart, and came over holding the hand of her young grandson. He was...um...I don't know the PC word and I'm NOT trying to be rude....mentally challenged? Very sweet little man, but he had some trouble forming words and was a bit uncoordinated. Anyway, the lady asked me if the dogs were friendly and was it OK to pet them, and......well....one thing led to another, and I'll let the pictures tell the rest of the story.

















































The grandmother was almost embarrassingly effusive in her thanks. She assured me that this made her grandson's day and the impact it was having on him emotionally and mentally was beyond words! It made me very happy. 

On our way home. I am SO proud of my dogs! :love4:


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Aww that's so cute!! Love how te white pup just sits on his lap so nice!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very nice, very nice...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So sweet, brought tears to my eyes. Your pups seem so gentle and patient.
They should be therapy dogs, looks like they bring people a lot of joy. It's beautiful! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This has to be one of the sweetest stories I have read in sometime on here. Your dogs are truly little angels. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree--what a wonderful, heartwarming story. Such sweet little Chis.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I got tearful reading your story and seeing these wonderful pics!! What wonderful ambassadors for our breed! So very heartwarming. Your little sweeties deserve a t-bone steak.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

that is totally awesome! i wish dex was more friendly...he runs away from kids LOL


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Bandit is too shy to do anything like this. Way cool!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

This really touched my heart, they were so loving with him :love5:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely story and pictures. I know first hand what joy is given from animals to those that are mentally challenged. My younger brother is autistic, he is 27 but has the mental capacity of a 8 year old. He can always be found sitting on the stairs with on of my pups just a petting and chatting away.


----------



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

awesome story!! you chis are great!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ronni that was very sweet of you. What precious pictures and a moment that I'll bet you, this little boy and his grandmother will never forget. 
This is what life is all about and sure puts a lot of dumb stuff we think matters in perspective.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes animals are great with special needs children. My chi Zoe always sleeps with my son whom is Special Needs he is Autistic.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's _so_ sweet! Also, I have that same zippered bed, but ruined it in the wash.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

That was a very heartwarming story. You are very lucky they behave that way. But I would still not let chis around children unsupervised. As a rule they do not like children.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

That is so sweet... You have done a great job!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful story and pics. Your chis were truly great. Love how Jazz kept going around him like, "My turn, my turn, let me in his lap." And Tango was like, "No way go find your own lap, I got this one." They were so good with him. You can be so proud!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I got tearful reading your story and seeing these wonderful pics!! *What wonderful ambassadors for our breed!* So very heartwarming. Your little sweeties deserve a t-bone steak.


Yes! That meant a lot to me, too. I'm very aware of what a crappy rep chihuahuas have, and for good reason a lot of the time.  I've worked really hard to socialize these two....as you know they're both rescues, and whereas Jazz was just a puppy and so there were not many negative behaviors to undo (owner was going to euth her because she didn't want to pay a pet deposit,) Tango was 7+ months and already a bit nippy and bitey, so I really had my work cut out for me. If I can alter, even slightly, the perception folks have of the breed, then I feel like I'm doing some good. So thanks! 

Also notice how carefully the little boy is holding onto the leash. When it became obvious he really wanted to hold the dogs, I did the same thing with him that I do with my grandkids, and asked him sit down so they could be in his lap. I showed him how to slip his hand through the leash loop and hold on, as an extra precaution (they wouldn't run away even if they weren't leashed, but I wanted him to feel like he had control of and responsibility for them.) He was VERY proud to be responsible for them this way, and took great care to hold that leash just like I'd shown him. Also Tango did just what I expected him to do too, which made me happy.....as soon as the boy sat down and called to Tango like I showed him, Tango pranced over and jumped into his lap, happy to just chill there. I wish I'd been able to capture the ecstatic smile on that sweet boy's face when Tango did that!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice one Tango & Jazz !!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I am very proud of you and your pups...what a wonderful story of the day! Mine go with me everywhere ( well, 2 of them) but I don't think we are even close to such great behavior...you have done such a fantastic job with them


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

That is sooooo lovely. The chi's really made that little boys day! They seem so well behaved. Daisy would be leaping trying to lick his face.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Ronni that was very sweet of you. What precious pictures and a moment that I'll bet you, this little boy and his grandmother will never forget.
> This is what life is all about and sure puts a lot of dumb stuff we think matters in perspective.


Thanks Karen.  It's funny, the Grandma kept telling me how much we made her grandson's day.

I don't think she even had a glimmer of how much THEY made MINE! :love2:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

The little boy asked me if he was allowed to walk with them. I didn't understand what he was saying  but his Grandma was quick to explain. He'd been so good with them seated that I really didn't have a problem with it, plus I knew that if he dropped the leash, they wouldn't go anywhere. Their recall isn't great at home, but in an environment they're not comfortable with they're very obedient. I chose Jazz for him to walk, because she is very compliant on leash and just walks wherever you walk. Tango on the other hand....well, he's rather more opinionated, and is just as likely to plant his butt down when he decides he's done. We're working on that. 

Anyhow, it definitly was A BIG Thing when he walked Jazz....he kept telling his Grandma to "Look!" He was SO proud to be doing it, to be given that responsibility. 

Oh! One other thing I forgot to mention earlier. When Jazz and Tango were with him, Tango on his lap, Jazz prancing around him trying to GET on his lap, (Jazz is the more hyper of the two) both giving him licky dog kisses, he kept saying something to his Grandma which I didn't understand initially. Finally, I got it! He was telling her "They love me!" 

Made my day!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Note to self ..... get a kleenex every time I go back to read this post!!! LOL! Awwwwwwwwwwwww...... just the sweetest story ever. 

I love that the little boy was telling his grandma to "look" and also that he was saying "they love me!" Just so sweet.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a wonderful story.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Tango made a very special friend, way to go guys and to you for raising such amazing chi's!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

That was just Pure Awesome!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow that is so sweet, made me cry and miss my Bobby. I raised my Down syndrome step son for 10 years and I got divorced from his Dad and he took him from me. wont let me see him at all. Sad thing is the Dad didn't want anything much to do with him before me, I want him with us. I don't think I could have trusted Amberleah like that. I really need to work with her this summer.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice things you all have said. Made me feel good. Made me love my dogs even more! 

So I have a question. I've been wondering if my dogs, or at least Tango, (he's the one in the little boy's lap) might make a good therapy dog. I've thought about them for agility (well, Jazz really because she's the crazy active one) but the idea of them/him being suitable for a therapy dog had never occurred to me. I had always assumed (perhaps incorrectly?) that therapy dogs were BIG.....or at least a heck of a lot bigger than Tango. But when I think about it, I could see a use for a tiny dog in therapy. Those folks who are completely bedridden, difficulty moving around, can't get up etc., how easy it would be to plop a loving little non-threatening kissy bundle of love on the bed and let him do his thing. 

I googled the subject, and came up with this for my area: Nashville Dog Training Club 

There's quite a runway before a dog is even considered for therapy. I doubt they'd accept a doggy obedience certificate from PetsMart. 

Do any of you have therapy dogs? Anyone with any experience in this area? I'd love any anecdotal information you have, and/or your thoughts on whether it's even worth my time to take the next step for my dog(s)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I might be able to help! Our standard poodle Molly was certified for therapy with TDI (therapy dogs international). We did therapy visits at nursing homes, rehab facilities, and the childrens home on a weekly basis for years. It was really fun and rewarding. 

There are different groups that certify therapy dogs and they all have a little different requirements. Delta Society is one, TDI, there are others out there I'm sure. Research and find out which one is in your area. Hopefully you have an active therapy group already started. It's much easier to join an active one than to try to start one or set up the visits on your own. 

Contact the group and get information. Many of them will do a class leading up to the therapy certification on what to expect. I know with TDI that a Canine Good Citizen certificate was required first. Then they added on extra tests (wheelchairs, walkers, leaving the dog in a room with a stranger, etc.) to get the TDI certification.

If you've done the petsmart class, that's a great start! I'd suggest contacting a local all-breed club (through AKC) or a good obedience class and tell them you want to train for the CGC (canine good citizen). Once you have that, it's just a little more training to get the therapy certification. By then you will KNOW if it's something you want to do or not. 

It sounds like Tango would be a great therapy dog. And no, not all therapy dogs are big.  Many people absolutely LOVE the little ones. He would be very popular!!  I say go for it!!


----------



## Maibal-Lola-Regi (Sep 22, 2011)

Aww thats so sweet, my dogs would not be so accommdating lol


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

They are precious.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I might be able to help! Our standard poodle Molly was certified for therapy with TDI (therapy dogs international). We did therapy visits at nursing homes, rehab facilities, and the childrens home on a weekly basis for years. It was really fun and rewarding.


When I first googled TDI for my area, all I got was Truck Driver's Institute lol! Once I found the right link, I sent an email to the contact person at the international office, because it appears they have no presence, no upcoming meetings or evaluations, in my area.

I also contacted these folks: Nashville Dog Training Club who are associated with the Delta Society (who are now Pet Partners just fyi) and asked for more information from there.



> It sounds like Tango would be a great therapy dog. And no, not all therapy dogs are big.  Many people absolutely LOVE the little ones. He would be very popular!!  I say go for it!!


I've had a number of folks who know him, and who are very active with dogs (e.g. a dog trainer, a lady who for years has done agility with her dogs, and who trains other dogs for agility) tell me he's an excellent candidate right now, and that Jazz too, given her temperament and utter acceptance of everyone (human or animal) she meets, will also be an excellent therapy dog with a little training and/or age to mellow her out. She is SO loving, but also so completely ADHD that she can't focus on anything for longer than 5 seconds LOL! 

Anyway, I'm goin' for it!!!! Part of me still wonders if I'm just being presumptuous, to think that perhaps Tango (and maybe even Jazz when she's a bit more mellow) could be a therapy dog? 

Having seen Tango with the boy, and hearing about the therapy dog possibility, I've gotten kind of excited about the idea. But there's a part of me too that is thinking I'm WAY overstepping myself to even consider this. You know how you think YOUR kid or YOUR dog is the cutest, the most talented, the most special, the most exceptional thing EVER? Because they're yours, so of COURSE you should feel that way. I think it's part of being a good pet/human parent. And what typical human or pet parent doesn't doesn't think that way? 

With that in mind, I do NOT want to be that obnoxious person (we've all met one or two) who thinks MY dog is that "speshul flower" the most awesomest of awesome, and should be allowed to do ANYTHING because......well, just because *I* want him to. I so do not want to be THAT person.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ronni, you should definitely go for it!!! Definitely!!! Yes, we all think our dogs are special, but I can tell you, without a doubt, that they have to have that special SOMETHING to be therapy dogs and I do think yours have it.  

I promise you.... if you do go forward with it... it will be one of the most rewarding things you have ever done. 

The Delta Society has a very good reputation. I'm sure they will give you lots of great and helpful advice and help you to get started. You will meet some awesome people and dogs along the way. I can't wait till you get started.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Delta Society is also the group to which I have been directed. Hope has to get her Canine Good Citizen certification before we begin anything in the area of therapy. She is so friendly that the stay with dropped leash (with a Certifier) will be a challenge for her. I have been so occupied with Ruby with a behaviorist and in classes (or what I like to call "how I spend my free time and money") that I have not further pursued Hope's training.

You are just being honest and factual about your dogs. You are not trying to be some pageant mom. You are simply acknowledging what your dogs may happen to be good at doing. Some dogs are good at showing/conformation, some at obedience, some at agility or rally, some at therapy and some, just really good at being outstanding, loving companion pets. 

Each of mine fits one of the categories above. It is no different than with human children. You cannot deny that one is gifted in sports, academics or the like and another child likely will be good at something different. My son, as a example, is a member of Mensa. Not bragging, just stating a fact. It is a truth. (Sadly, also just stating a fact, I am not...haha!)

You'll need to get their Canine Good Citizen as well. Delta can help with that. It is clear that both of yours seem to be a fit. That said, Ronni, I'd enjoy seeing Tango in a Big Rig at the Truck Driving Institute!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> Delta Society is also the group to which I have been directed. Hope has to get her Canine Good Citizen certification before we begin anything in the area of therapy. She is so friendly that the stay with dropped leash (with a Certifier) will be a challenge for her. I have been so occupied with Ruby with a behaviorist and in classes (or what I like to call "how I spend my free time and money") that I have not further pursued Hope's training.


I hope you do at some point get to pursue her training. Sounds like you want to.



jesuschick said:


> You are just being honest and factual about your dogs. You are not trying to be some pageant mom. You are simply acknowledging what your dogs may happen to be good at doing. Some dogs are good at showing/conformation, some at obedience, some at agility or rally, some at therapy and some, just really good at being outstanding, loving companion pets.


Yeah, that's pretty much the way I think of it. And then I start to second guess myself and get all emo and angsty :sad5: LOL! 



jesuschick said:


> Each of mine fits one of the categories above. It is no different than with human children. You cannot deny that one is gifted in sports, academics or the like and another child likely will be good at something different. My son, as a example, is a member of Mensa. Not bragging, just stating a fact. It is a truth. (Sadly, also just stating a fact, I am not...haha!)


Hail, fellow mother of a Mensa member! ::waves:: (two of my boys.) I know what you mean though, it's one thing to push yourself or your child/pet forward into something that have no real aptitude for, but YOU want it for them, versus the simple recognition that they have a skillset that is applicable for some specific area. 



jesuschick said:


> You'll need to get their Canine Good Citizen as well. Delta can help with that. It is clear that both of yours seem to be a fit. That said, Ronni, I'd enjoy seeing Tango in a Big Rig at the Truck Driving Institute!


That last sentence literally made me laugh out loud! My dogs came to attention trying to figure out what all the fuss was about!  But yeah, the CGC cert is my next step. I figure there's NO downside to getting it, regardless of the ultimate outcome of the evaluation for them/Tango being a therapy dog.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, Ronni-another thing I forgot to add. The Behaviorists who came and evaluated my gang (that should be another post because they taught me so much that I could share with others) shared that small dogs are often not thought of for therapy (Lavender's mom spoke of this) but that is a miss.

The gentleman shared that while we picture sweet big dogs sitting by a wheelchair that if you think of it, some people (especially senior adults) have missed HOLDING a dog. Think if you have had dogs all your life and are now in a nursing home and have not had a dog on you lap in years. 

So, Hope passed their evaluation that said she'd be a perfect therapy dog candidate, now I have to work with her on the CGC test elements.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, that's so sweet! Holly's the same way with my autistic son. She makes me very proud!


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

How precious, the story made my day, too!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks all, for your kind words!

I'm going for it! I've sent emails to Therapy Dogs International, the Delta Society (who are now Pet Partners), the Nashville Dog Training Club who are affiliated with Delta, and one other local training place, The Dog Wizard of Nashville. I'd hoped to find some kind of meeting or gathering held locally, but so far nothing's coming up when I search the various calendars. I can think of NO downside to going ahead and beginning the training (like the CGC cert) even before I hear from anyone, or Tango gets evaluated as to his therapy dog potential. With that in mind, I have a friend who is a dog trainer, another who's been doing agility for years with her own dogs, plus trains other dog for agility, and I'm going to contact both these folks and get their input about who, and where, to take Tango for his CGC. 

I'm frustrated that no-one's gotten back to me yet, but I'll give it a couple more days before I try again.


----------



## Jazmin (Oct 1, 2011)

Aww this is soo cute!!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I just re-read this thread. The pics of what your dogs did are amazing. I can see why the little boy said they loved him. It looks like they really enjoyed spending some time with him.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you so much for shareing your wonderful touching experiance your kindness meant so much to the litle boy anf his grandmother good job


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

It would seem from the lack of response to my emails and phone calls, that therapy dogs just really aren't needed that badly. It's a good thing I'm a tenacious (read "annoyingly stubborn and persistent" ) person. :director:


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

This is so sweet, You can see the joy in his face!


----------

